# Europe Camp sites / camping card asci



## Waxhead10 (Nov 6, 2010)

Can anyone help us? 
We are going to be touring Central and Southern Europe for the next five months. 
We need advise and help on what is the best camp sites to go to, or organization to join up on.
WE had been advised to join up with Camping Card ASCI, but unaware of anyone that has used these sites.
We have a motorhome, looking for swimming pool, internet access and nice facilities.
Not sure if its worth joining an association to gain discount for the months we will be travelling.

Feedback is most appreciated,
Thanking you


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Waxhead10 said:


> Can anyone help us?
> We are going to be touring Central and Southern Europe for the next five months.
> We need advise and help on what is the best camp sites to go to, or organization to join up on.
> WE had been advised to join up with Camping Card ASCI, but unaware of anyone that has used these sites.
> ...


See my FAQ which may be of use: http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2010/05/cheap-off-peak-camping-acsi-camping-cheques-etc/

If you stay at campsites, both the DVD and book are useful.

If you like Aires, then check out my (or other) GPS POIs that will help - also look at camping-car infos website that have all the aires in a download - good value at 7€. I have Autoroute/tomtom etc GPS points of both ACSI and the aires combined that can be useful.

As for internet - we get it daily - easily - free - see http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2010/08/tip-our-guide-for-easy-free-internet-access-abroad/

Hopefully some hints there that may be of use.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ACSI is a Dutch camping organisation that vets sites and publishes guides to those sites. Their site vetting is as good as anyone else's in the same line of business.

Where ACSI do score is that, if you have their discount card, you are entitled to use a range ( not all) of their sites, out of season, for a substantial discount. The discounts are a set price: 11 or 13 or 15 euros per night and for that you get a pitch for 2, an electric hook up, showers etc. The discount period is usually from when the site opens early in the year to mid- June and then from early September to when the site closes. This period does vary a little from site to site. It does not apply in the peak, summer season when you pay the same as anyone else.

We find that we save the cost of the ACSI Discount book in a short time and, if you are going away for 5 months then you are bound to save.

Sites are, in our experience, of good quality and many are full-facility sites ( in season anyway). 

G


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
ACSI has some very nice sites,and the fee you pay,entitles you to a pitch,shower,and electric. We stayed at a site near Berchtesgardenerland?,and were paying for electric on a meter,the Dutch couple pointed out,that not only were they paying less,as they were members of the ACSI scheme,the fee also included electric,we joined as soon as we came home.
In France,there are sites owned by the Castels,? group,we have stayed on these,and those we have stayed on are to a very high standard,also there are the Aires,do not be put of by some of the photos of units packed in like sardines,there are so many to choose from,you can often have one all to yourselves.
Best of luck with your explorations,stay well,stay lucky.
Jented


----------



## Law (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi sitting on a acsi site in the hills in eastern France on are way to Italy over the last few years we have traveled all over southern Europe and have found the sites to be very good in some cases you are paying as much as half you would without the card. the other thing I take are some camping cheques this gives even more good sites except with camping cheques you pay in advance cheers enjoy. Lawrence


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*ACSI*

Hi

I use ACSI and the cost of the book was recouped after just one night on a site!

Well worth the money.

You can also use the ACSI website for more info - well you can look at that anyway before even joining.

The site we are on for example costs us 15 euro per night - all singing all dancing, pool, spa tub, 16 amp electric etc. This is a saving of about 10 euro per night on the published rates.

Russell


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we've saved our ACSI card cost already and my mum and dad were on a site near poitiers last week, saving 10E a day and we're off to a castels 5 star in 9 days (am I excited :O)) ) and that's saving 8-9E a night

definitely a must for us :lol:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

ActiveCampers said:


> Waxhead10 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone help us?
> ...


We use Camping Cheques with fixed price of £13.95 or 15 Euro per night for full use of facilities. Another low season discount scheme you can find from the book you'd get or online what the low season periods are for campsites you are likely to visit. They have a few sites in the UK - e.g. Rivendale in the Peak District and 600 odd across the rest of Europe but especially France and northern Italy. Some offers available for discount ferry and cheques linked with ferry company. Originally based on paper cheques you bought before you went and handed over to the site. You can use a Gold or Silver "credit" card based system which you can see how it works from this link. You credit the card up front before you use it and credits can be carried over or topped up online even while you are away.

Camping Cheque link

available through Alan Rogers main UK agent or Caravan Club

We've used the Gold Card system system for a while and ACSI in the past. With a motorhome we now use a combination of Camping Cheques and Aires, the Camping Cheque locations give you a chance to use laundry proper showers and increasingly a WIFI access whilst the aires get you from A to B or specific attractions/sights. As mentioned in other posts it is very easy to recoup the costs of either scheme and you'd probably find this still the case if you had both schemes in the glovebox...

Steve


----------



## Alanvm (Jan 6, 2009)

*ACSI Card*

Hi

We have just returned from Denmark to visit our family, travelled through France, Belgium, Holland, and Germany. We wanted to make a holiday of the trip so we took 8 days to reach there stopping 2 nights near Amsterdam, using our ACSI card at all sites.

They were all very good, excellent facilities, some were 13 Euro some 15 Euro, 16 in Holland as you have to pay a tourist tax of 60 cents. We came back a different route again using our ACSI card.

No problem with getting booked in as they are not very busy this time of the year. The ACSI card is great for touring Europe this time of the year. We used Tesco vouchers for the Tunnel.

We had a brilliant holiday.

Alan


----------

